# Need Advice On Drilling Into Granite



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I need to drill into granite three holes approximately 1 inch deep each using a 1/4" drill bit. What drill bit type would you recommend and do i need to spray the bit with water.

Thanks


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

a masonry bit, tape your depth, will be fortunate if you don't break the bit if you've never drilled masonry. Can use a drill for, what are you doing tapcons.. even a 1/8" or other size bit to pilot the holes. I thought your thread was going to be about bigger holes, but yeah straightforward there


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

It'll be easier than you think. I just drilled an 1-1/2" hole in a finished granite vanity top fairly easily. Took a little elbow grease but was easier than I expected. A quality bit is key.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> It'll be easier than you think. I just drilled an 1-1/2" hole in a finished granite vanity top fairly easily. Took a little elbow grease but was easier than I expected. A quality bit is key.


Agreed! Also keeping the bit cool will allow the bit to hold the edge longer. So a little water dripped on the hole while drilling will help.


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

Since I don't often have to drill into stone or concrete I don't want to spend a lot on a hammer drill. What hammer drill would you recommend that's not expensive and would do the job.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

I've done it and used putty as a dam to keep a little bit of water on the cutting area. Probably overkill, but the bit is still good. Normally I leave it up to the stone guys.
Oh, and a hammer drill may have some unwanted results.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Exlud said:


> I've done it and used putty as a dam to keep a little bit of water on the cutting area. Probably overkill, but the bit is still good. Normally I leave it up to the stone guys.
> Oh, and a hammer drill may have some unwanted results.


I definitely would not use putty, the oils in putty will stain the granite, some plumbers still don't know this and they get staining around fixture mounts. Duct tape works better


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

rrk said:


> I definitely would not use putty, the oils in putty will stain the granite, some plumbers still don't know this and they get staining around fixture mounts. Duct tape works better


You see why I tend to leave it to the stone guys? I think I'm doing myself a favor and I'm just lucky I didn't f#$# the whole thing up!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive been eying the cordless screwgun/hammer drill that are out there, about 240 for the Milwaukee I think. 

Other then that you can buy one of the dewalt cheapo hammer drills for 80-100 I think. 

buy 2 or 3 bits, its easier to return them than to go pick up another one in the middle of whatever your doing.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rrk said:


> I definitely would not use putty, the oils in putty will stain the granite, some plumbers still don't know this and they get staining around fixture mounts. Duct tape works better


Get non staining putty.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Armeg all day long. My next tiling job im gonna jump on the set but its so dam exspensive. well worth it though.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Get non staining putty.


I asked my plumber and granite guys about that and they said to stay away from it so I have. 
My plumber doesn't like it because he felt it dried out, and the granite guys said some of it still stains especially lighter colored marble. So I just want to play it safe and not use it.
My granite guy uses duct tape or those rubber rings with a little silicone on the back, and cleans up with with DA or Acetone.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

You can buy diamond hole saws fairly inexpensive. Wet or dry...slow and steady...


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

I just cut hole in 30 seconds with this bit. The cheap bits are the worst.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Does he need a 1/4" bit? Why you guys talking about core bits?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JBM said:


> Does he need a 1/4" bit? Why you guys talking about core bits?


They make 6mm and 7mm core bits which is around 1/4"


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

These are masonry bits from around the size of 1/4"










Your not going to core a 1/4".


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

JBM said:


> These are masonry bits from around the size of 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can, that is how I usually do it. Works great for porcelain tiles also
sometimes it takes awhile to get core out though


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

JBM said:


> Does he need a 1/4" bit? Why you guys talking about core bits?


you say that as if they don't make 1/4" core bits. That being said, I guess it could be a solid bit just the same.


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

Patsfanindallas said:


> you say that as if they don't make 1/4" core bits. That being said, I guess it could be a solid bit just the same.


ya know what, I think I take back my previous statement. If I needed 1/4" holes in a granite top, I would use a 1/4" hole saw bit.


----------

